# Hey new to me!



## DPDDOG (Jan 17, 2011)

About a week ago picked up a 95 Wrangler with 38K on it, with a snow way...the trouble is it sat in a barn a long time so does have rust on the under side...and needed work.
Have found J&W Auto Wreckers out of Antelope Ca who is a Jeep Salvage yard who has helped with parts no longer available thru Jeep.

I have done a little light plowing (up to 6 inches) and really like the way it moves and turns.
Lot better than my old 77 Dodge with a Meyers.

The snow way is 6-8 wide and has down pressure on it, the bolts are a bit loose and it needs a general wrenching. The controller is a square box with a switch for raising and another for turning it. A silver toggle switch for the down pressure. How can I date the plow so that I can buy a manual for it?
Any help out there?
Thanks!
DPDDOG


----------

